# Stainless prop on motors under 20hp



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

30hp Suzuki here...happy with stock aluminum...stainless chattered too much


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have stainless on a 20hp tohatsu (same as 15). Wanted to cup it so it could grab more water out of a tunnel. Have both a 4 blade and 3 blade in stainless for it.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

waste of money


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I always switch mine to stainless regardless of HP. I usually see 1-3 MPH speed increase and the stainless is much more durable. Worth it in my opinion.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

I was wondering this the other day. My only other concern is the area I fish. Lots of rocks n bars. Seems the stainless would be a lot less forgiving hitting those objects.


----------



## stanski06 (Oct 3, 2020)

Have a SS prop on my Honda but that's a 50hp. Not sure if there's much of a benefit for something under 20 but I'm sure someone can help with that info.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Not enough HP to worry about. Higher hp motors see an advantge due to less flex with SS. Save your $ and buy a spare aluminum with the savings.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> I have stainless on a 20hp tohatsu (same as 15). Wanted to cup it so it could grab more water out of a tunnel. Have both a 4 blade and 3 blade in stainless for it.


Did cupping help or not? What was the difference in the 4 blade vs the 3. I think there are a lot of people with smaller motors on here that would want to know.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

if there is any possibility where you fish too wack your prop on the bottom, a rock, or an oyster bed....

you'll be happy when your cheap aluminum prop takes the force, breaks, and does not transmit that force to your SS prop shaft and bend it...

ive seen many rocks here in the NE take out peoples SS props and bend other parts in the process....


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The smaller HP motors have smaller more fragile prop shafts and components...I fish and run my skiff all over Florida. Keys, Flamingo, Everglades, SW coast, east central, Crystal River Homosassa, up to Jax... it's not worth it to me on a 30hp motor to spend $300-$500 on a stainless prop with no "give" for 1-2mph. I carry a spare aluminum in my truck...I'd rather screw up an aluminum prop then bend/ brake a prop shaft.
For example...when I go to Crystal River scalloping I run a track through the Salt River to get out there....there is a lot of shit to hit on this track....that's why on lower HP I run aluminum...you never know...let the prop take the hit


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Always better to stick with aluminum if you know theres a Chance of striking a hard object or shell beds,to protect the shaft and gears you can still break them with aluminum but much less chance of damage with aluminum! Besides if you bought a 20 hp chances are you bought it for long term service not speed....


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> The smaller HP motors have smaller more fragile prop shafts and components...I fish and run my skiff all over Florida. Keys, Flamingo, Everglades, SW coast, east central, Crystal River Homosassa, up to Jax... it's not worth it to me on a 30hp motor to spend $300-$500 on a stainless prop with no "give" for 1-2mph. I carry a spare aluminum in my truck...I'd rather screw up an aluminum prop then bend/ brake a prop shaft.
> For example...when I go to Crystal River scalloping I run a track through the Salt River to get out there....there is a lot of shit to hit on this track....that's why on lower HP I run aluminum...you never know...let the prop take the hit


I’ve fished ozello, spooky spooky spooky without a track


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

So where do you guys think the threshold is in horsepower where it’s advantageous?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id say 30 hp and up myself with 40 being the real difference ,due to the fact thats when most of us want to be going faster 👍😎

Have you ever looked at Willards strip built boats 40 hp rules !


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

Silent Drifter said:


> Id say 30 hp and up myself with 40 being the real difference ,due to the fact thats when most of us want to be going faster 👍😎
> 
> Have you ever looked at Willards strip built boats ! 40 rules!
> 
> ...


I’ve seen them, beautiful boats! But though to pole in the creeks 😂😂


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

The stainless, heavily cupped prop on my 20hp four stroke allows me to use more of my jack plate. I was running the prop before cup was added, so I can tell you it completely changed the personality of that prop. I'm not saying anyone else should do this, just sharing a data point.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

m32825 said:


> The stainless, heavily cupped prop on my 20hp four stroke allows me to use more of my jack plate. I was running the prop before cup was added, so I can tell you it completely changed the personality of that prop. I'm not saying anyone else should do this, just sharing a data point.


I think cup is a totally different story. It helps for sure. I’m not aware that you can cup an aluminum prop


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Snakesurf said:


> Did cupping help or not? What was the difference in the 4 blade vs the 3. I think there are a lot of people with smaller motors on here that would want to know.


I run a 4b on my 25 2s in aluminum. What it allowed me to do, was get a better holeshot over the 3b, and I was able raise the trim tabs as well, which in turn kept me at the same WOT mph as the 3b. (Both props do 29mph) The 4b Also cruises at about 2mph faster than the 3b, at the same rpm. 
Everything on mine is manual, so the trim, Trim tabs, and Jack plate can not be adjusted on the fly. Now if all of those things were adjustable underway, I’m sure the out come would be different.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Brooksard said:


> So where do you guys think the threshold is in horsepower where it’s advantageous?


triple digits...

Speed isn't nearly as important as what you do when you get to a spot.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Snakesurf said:


> Did cupping help or not? What was the difference in the 4 blade vs the 3. I think there are a lot of people with smaller motors on here that would want to know.


The boat wont run at the height I want without it. In my case the 4 blade grips better higher, but, the 3 blade runs better but cant run as high. I ended up using the 3 in the summer and switch to the 4 in winter. Speed etc. has nothing do with why I have the stainless. I needed to run the motor higher with grip. Aluminum was worthless to do that. I still have the aluminum, but, it only moves the boat with the motor way down which makes it more susceptible to hitting rocks. No way it would do this


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Snakesurf said:


> Did cupping help or not? What was the difference in the 4 blade vs the 3. I think there are a lot of people with smaller motors on here that would want to know.


Maybe some of the experts can post up their results with aluminum. Or this.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^ Thats probably the only real benifit in going with stainless, if your tuning for performance and want to cup it to grab way up and not blow out in turns! I keep forgetting how many people are running the 20's on the shallow poling skiffs👍


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

T


K3anderson said:


> Maybe some of the experts can post up their results with aluminum. Or this.


My last boat had a massive tunnel, anyone ever had another boat try to follow you and make a grave mistake? 😂


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Brooksard said:


> T
> 
> My last boat had a massive tunnel, anyone ever had another boat try to follow you and make a grave mistake? 😂


My favorite is the Gheenoes.


----------



## Brooksard (5 mo ago)

K3anderson said:


> My favorite is the Gheenoes.


A tale as old as time. People think their Gheens are airboats


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Brooksard said:


> A tale as old as time. People think their Gheens are airboats


Yeah, those idiots and their Gheenoes...

🙂


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Brooksard said:


> A tale as old as time. People think their Gheens are airboats


I think the cupping will will allow a flat bottom to run higher as well though and allow grab when you tilt it a little bit. My HB runs much better with a cupped prop and its flat. I have not tried this on under 20hp however. On mine, we just couldn't add near as much cup to it or it would've driven the rpm's down too low.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

m32825 said:


> Yeah, those idiots and their Gheenoes...
> 
> 🙂


The smart ones stick to high tide around in here winter


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Brooksard said:


> T
> 
> My last boat had a massive tunnel, anyone ever had another boat try to follow you and make a grave mistake? 😂


I've always felt that if there were people around to try to follow you, then you were fishing in the wrong place or at the wrong time or both.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Brooksard said:


> T
> 
> My last boat had a massive tunnel, anyone ever had another boat try to follow you and make a grave mistake? 😂


Flip Pallot on his inflatable mattress: "Ever had a boat try to follow you and make a grave mistake? My favorites are the massive tunnel hulls..."


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I run a 20 Zuki on my Towee. If you want to trim or jack the motor at all, you need a SS prop, as Ken and others have said.

I run the Powertech with a heavy cup and a Shaw wing. I can run the motor high on the stern and trim it to the moon without blowing out. Not an option with aluminum.

Also, running it higher lowers strike risks. I live in Homosassa, so……


----------

